
Potential for Love-based Currency? Thoughts from extra day (DocAccessPass:g7w1) - ErnestQian
https://pan.baidu.com/s/1PvmsQyGoKwW46zmfrdPEoQ
======
ErnestQian
Took an extra day Feb 29 to release all thoughts on remaking economic system.

